# Registry Power



## abdulabby (Jan 1, 2004)

All u guyz know the power of registry. Even Digit gave us some registry tweaks. But still there remain some unknown registry tweaks. So out with all of  'em.


----------



## super_ferrari (Jan 1, 2004)

yes i did alot of registry editing n even messed with it


----------



## TheMask (Jan 1, 2004)

me too! but so far haven't done anything so bad to do a re-install


----------



## ice (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey, please suggest me some good registry trackers & disk trackers.
Registry trackers can trace which app added/modified/deleted/read which registry key.
While disk tracker can trace the same for files.


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 1, 2004)

*Reg power*

Try out total uninstaller or your uninstaller .Try to search in(www.download.com ) for these programs.U can even use system mechanic to create a snapshot and then check what changes the program has made to ur comp including the rehistry.


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks, but i wanted *online trackers* like regmon


----------



## Arya (Jan 3, 2004)

ya .... i have done it but i would like to do it first by taking the backup of registry


----------



## [deXter] (Jan 3, 2004)

nirubhai said:
			
		

> Hey, please suggest me some good registry trackers & disk trackers.
> Registry trackers can trace which app added/modified/deleted/read which registry key.
> While disk tracker can trace the same for files.



Theres a good program called as Installwatch Pro that can monitor registry and disk changes. Its fast, and very accurate. Although, its not an online program, but its much better than system mechanic...

Get it at:

*www.epsilonsquared.com/anonymous/InstallWatchPro25.exe


----------



## ice (Jan 3, 2004)

dexter to the resque!..


----------

